# Things i need for moms tank..help



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

She has decided she wants Medium Light plants, so now i need your guys help with a list, its a 55 gallon tank with a brace in the middle the light bulbs in there now are 18" and 15watts they came with the tank, and there is plain red gravel in there, so could ya list what i need, and hopefully the cheapest and where i can find it at.. Thank you all..


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

For medium light, you want atleast 2 watts per gallon. 

I suggest getting the 2x65w Coralife fixture, which would give you about 2.4wpg. That fixture is about $10 more than a triple fluorescent fixture at Drs. Foster and Smith and well worth the extra money.

Hellolights.com usually has the fixture cheaper than the Drs, but their site says call to preorder, so I guess they dont have any right now. 

You should get alot of stem plants with that light. Plants like Bacopa, Rotala, Ludwigia, Pennywort, Hornwort, and Anacharis are good. You will also be able to grow Swords, Vals, and some foreground plants like Dwarf Sag and Echinodorus tenellus.

Plain gravel is fine. You might want to pick up some Flourish too.

That's about all you'll need (lights, plants, Flourish).


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO X2 - 10K / Freshwater 24
How about that from ebay


----------

